# Sitka Waterfowl Gear



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone on here used any of their products? Worth the money? Or is it over priced? I see some jackets are expensive and aren't even waterproof so that's kinda throwing me off.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

You will get a lot of mixed answers. I don't think it is worth the money, I would rather invest in nice waders, decent long johns, decoys or a boat, plus it dosent even fit me anyways. Cabelas, browning columbia and even LLBean have comparable products for less money in my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Has anyone on here used any of their products? Worth the money? Or is it over priced? I see some jackets are expensive and aren't even waterproof so that's kinda throwing me off.


Yes, it's worth the money. Comfortable and lightweight, they're system is designed to be built in layers. I currently wear Merino base, Grinder Pant, pantanal bib, and just a regular hoody with Dakota vest for most of my field hunting. I use Delta Wading for colder days on the water. All lightweight, all outer is goretex, mid layers are primaloft. I have the boreal system for days 10 degrees or colder, just got the core base system, Dakota Hoody, Delta Pant, and some other items. I enjoy their gear and used to be the guy in a UA base stacking layers with Drake bibs adding 10 lbs of gear, no need for that, so much more comfortable.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

jonesy16 said:


> You will get a lot of mixed answers. I don't think it is worth the money, I would rather invest in nice waders, decent long johns, decoys or a boat, plus it dosent even fit me anyways. Cabelas, browning columbia and even LLBean have comparable products for less money in my opinion. Good luck!


So by nice waders do you mean Simms? Because I'm yet to find a pair that will last more than a season or 2. Also not sure how the gear doesn't fit you, but you wear other clothes, interesting..


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

I own many of their items. Fits me great. Awesome product. Great customer service. Will continue to buy more.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

I've owned 2 pairs of Simms waders over the last 20yr. Both are in still good working order. Problem is one doesn't fit anymore. I had the tape let go. Sent to Bozeman factory fixed for free. I pad shipping. Too bad no hunting waders by them. I mean boot foot camo.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

SBE II said:


> So by nice waders do you mean Simms? Because I'm yet to find a pair that will last more than a season or 2. Also not sure how the gear doesn't fit you, but you wear other clothes, interesting..


Tall, not everyone is normal height SBE. Hell at 6'7" I barley fit in my truck. Not complaining though, I've managed to find stuff that fits as the market is changing. Lots more options.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Look at kuiu, same quality as Sitka and half the price. Here in ak everyone either wears Sitka or kuiu.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll check that other company out too. Thanks! SBE, if I were to get just one jacket, what should I get? I can't afford layers on layers as I am a broke college student. I just want waterproof and comfort.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I'll check that other company out too. Thanks! SBE, if I were to get just one jacket, what should I get? I can't afford layers on layers as I am a broke college student. I just want waterproof and comfort.


Lol "broke" and Sitka in the same sentence. You can afford layers if you are paying over 300 on a jacket (or maybe you can't if you do spend that much on a jacket). Don't rule out Helly Hansen either, water proof and less money, lots of options out there. Good luck.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

Cabelas dry plus best waterproof gear that I have spent money on.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Most likely be a collection of money for Christmas and birthday. So yeah, still broke after that.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Most likely be a collection of money for Christmas and birthday. So yeah, still broke after that.


Lol been there my friend. Listen if you don't think you can get out much with school and everything (tailgating, studying, chasing chicks around and drinking a ton) I would save your money and invest it in something at a later date. There is so much on the market for waterfowlers and it changes every year. But if you really want a Sitka jacket go for it, I just personally think there are just as good of options out there for less money. Good luck with school.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

jonesy16 said:


> Lol been there my friend. Listen if you don't think you can get out much with school and everything (tailgating, studying, chasing chicks around and drinking a ton) I would save your money and invest it in something at a later date. There is so much on the market for waterfowlers and it changes every year. But if you really want a Sitka jacket go for it, I just personally think there are just as good of options out there for less money. Good luck with school.


Welllll I know I've spent enough money on my girlfriend these past 14 months to buy myself a new one. Lol. Her happiness is important to me though and I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm too cheap to drink a lot, I'm kind of a good Christian kid, sure I have fun, but waking up early before class to shoot a few ducks and having time on the weekend to get out is what's important. Hangovers and staying out late isn't my thing. Being up at 5 am and shooting birds is what I live for. Studying will take time, too. I have my associates degree just working on my bachelors now. This won't be a jacket that will be a snap decision, I'll buy it a few months down the road, or not at all. Just trying to gather as much info as possible. Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'm gonna need em this school year!


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

Love my Sitka stuff. Very well made and thought out.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Heck yes it is worth it. I have the Dakota hoodie, duck oven, beanie, grinder ones, normal hat, traverse bottoms and a pair of gloves. I love them. The Dakota hoodie is new and I haven't worn it yet but I can't imagine it not being great. The duck oven is insanely warm and lightweight. It isn't waterproof but I've hunted it in rain and never got wet. I buy the stuff on sale or with gift cards. It just feels great and works great. I no longer wear my Columbia coat anymore.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

jonesy16 said:


> Tall, not everyone is normal height SBE. Hell at 6'7" I barley fit in my truck. Not complaining though, I've managed to find stuff that fits as the market is changing. Lots more options.



They make "tall"


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Heck yes it is worth it. I have the Dakota hoodie, duck oven, beanie, grinder ones, normal hat, traverse bottoms and a pair of gloves. I love them. The Dakota hoodie is new and I haven't worn it yet but I can't imagine it not being great. The duck oven is insanely warm and lightweight. It isn't waterproof but I've hunted it in rain and never got wet. I buy the stuff on sale or with gift cards. It just feels great and works great. I no longer wear my Columbia coat anymore.


Duck oven is a mid layer, get a Delta wading, now you pretty much have a Hudson.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gr8lakefisher said:


> Cabelas dry plus best waterproof gear that I have spent money on.


The gloves last all of 1 hunt before they get soaked.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to use Sitka gear on my backcountry elk hunts. It didn't stand up to backcountry hunting. Waterfowling depending on how you hunt it may or may not work for you. I stay away from it now, as you can find better options from first lite, kuiu, kryptek. But if you can afford it the camo pattern is pretty cool.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

SBE II said:


> They make "tall"


Then I must not see it. If tall you mean xxxl, well that's not the same. Just post a hyperlink of a large tall Sitka jacket and I'll believe it. Until then saying something runs on the tall side is a load of crap.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I own one Sitka gittup, but it is my warm weather gear for early season elk hunting (it's warm weather bow hunting pants and zip up top, and I also have one merino beanie). All of it is of excellent quality, and very well thought out and technical. I have put it through 3 grueling elk hunts so far, where I beat my clothing up about as much as you can for 7 days of any type of hunting, and the outfit is still in excellent shape. My two elk hunting partners, respectively, wear First Lite and Kuiu gittups, and those are also of great quality as well, just not sure if they make waterfowl gear. If I could afford it this year, I would totally invest in waterfowl gear from Sitka, but it's not going to fit in this year.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

SBE II said:


> The gloves last all of 1 hunt before they get soaked.


Maybe for you. I have not had problems


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Last year after a lot of research and him/hawing I made the plunge and bought the Sitka wading jacket. The thing is super light weight and has an athletic fit. I could not be happier and have since added numerous layering options. The coat has arm pit zippers for venting. The camo pattern is high tech and you disappear in the corn. Google the "Science of Nothing". to see how Gore developed the waterfowl pattern. No more hunting with a heavy coat that affects your ability to move and shoot. I have been at this for 45 years and have tried them all. Sitka has the best fit and function coat I have found and the Opti Fade pattern is killer.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Duck oven is a mid layer, get a Delta wading, now you pretty much have a Hudson.


Thank you. I realize that.


----------



## SurfFisher (Aug 31, 2015)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Has anyone on here used any of their products? Worth the money? Or is it over priced? I see some jackets are expensive and aren't even waterproof so that's kinda throwing me off.


I bought the rain jacket. I am a size large or extra large depends on how it runs. I do like things loose so I can layer underneath so I usually get a extra large. These run TIGHT. I should of got a 2x. I read the reviews and they said that they run tight and I should of listened. So if you are in good shape then you will be find. if you got a few extra pounds around your mid section definitely order another size up as they are a tight fit and for this kind of money you will want it just right. other than that, I think they look cool and it has kept me dry.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

IMO, as I use it, Sitka waterfowl gear is worth the investment. 

Now I do not own any Sitka gloves, or any other high dollar gloves, as past experiences tells me that all stitched gloves leak at some point. So for boat travel & set up's I use crabber gloves like the fisherman do. 13.00 a pair....

It seems the consence's on this form (last season and now this season) > is that if you own it, you love it - If you don't own it, then you don't like it or feel it's worth the price tag.....Although I find it odd giving out opinions without ever using the product... 

Everyone's family or financial situation is different, and I respect that, but maybe a post could be started with a price range to work with, and then chime in with a best bang for the buck value? I think this would possibly be more productive?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

jonesy16 said:


> Then I must not see it. If tall you mean xxxl, well that's not the same. Just post a hyperlink of a large tall Sitka jacket and I'll believe it. Until then saying something runs on the tall side is a load of crap.


I'm referring to their bottom pieces, so you must go to a custom tailor for your columbia pieces you rock? Because in this day in age if you're an XL in one piece of clothing you're most likely an XL in another piece. If you can locate a tall for me in Columbia hunting gear please share that as well..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Wolverine423 said:


> IMO, as I use it, Sitka waterfowl gear is worth the investment.
> 
> Now I do not own any Sitka gloves, or any other high dollar gloves, as past experiences tells me that all stitched gloves leak at some point. So for boat travel & set up's I use crabber gloves like the fisherman do. 13.00 a pair....
> 
> ...


My reply would be a core or merino base, delta or pantanal bottom, Dakota vest and delta wading, you can add and remove as much as you like but I have found this to be successful in mornings 15 degrees or warmer. If it gets much colder than that then I'm in boreal, unless on water then I'm delta wading with either duck oven or Dakota Vest.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

SBE II said:


> I'm referring to their bottom pieces, so you must go to a custom tailor for your columbia pieces you rock? Because in this day in age if you're an XL in one piece of clothing you're most likely an XL in another piece. If you can locate a tall for me in Columbia hunting gear please share that as well..


Cabelas has tall. Tried columbia but they don't carry any tall hunting jackets, just ski jackets. Sorry to disappoint you and thank you for all your help. You have helped open so many doors for potential tall clothing for me.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

So is the Delta wading jacket completely waterproof?


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Michiganoutdoorsman
The you tube video is "the science of nothing waterfowl Opti fade". The stuff is 100% waterproof with GoreTex liner.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I found a video explaining the delta wading jacket very well. Some descriptions of their products say nothing about waterproof, that's why I asked.


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Yup GoreTex the best there is and light. I took a header diver hunting last year and went completely underwater. With any other coat I own Columbia, Cabelas, Drake I am pretty sure that would have ended my hunt. My head and neck got wet that was it......amazing stuff.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to know! I think I'm deciding on the delta wading jacket for the time being, won't have it for a lot of the season I don't think. Birthday and Christmas is towards the end of the season haha.


----------

